# Heat Cycle - Another Question



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I need to board Cali for a week starting on October 21 and am not sure if it'll be safe to do so. Her heat started on October 1 and seems to be progressing according to what I've read is "average". Right now, day 11, her discharge has slowed considerably and is no longer red, but is a pale yellowish color. 

If she is "average", she shouldn't be fertile by day 21 but I know there are no guarantees. I know there is a test to help pinpoint when a bitch is fertile. Is there one that will tell you that this time has passed? Will there be any obvious physical symptoms to indicate the fertile period has passed?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Well if you need to board her, then you need to board her I guess? 
You might want to find a dog sitter instead, one that can watch her in their home which would have no un-neutered dogs?

I don't know much about dog heat cycles, all my dogs are male or have been fixed.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Her discharge should not be yellow.

If she began her heat on the 1st and you need to board her on the 21st that is pretty risky. I have heard of bitches being bred on the 27th day, long after it appeared the heat was over. Every girl's most fertile days varies and can vary from cycle to cycle.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Her discharge should not be yellow.
> 
> If she began her heat on the 1st and you need to board her on the 21st that is pretty risky. I have heard of bitches being bred on the 27th day, long after it appeared the heat was over. Every girl's most fertile days varies and can vary from cycle to cycle.


I kinda figured that would be the answer as far as fertility went. It sounds like I'm going to have to find a very secure place to board her while I'm gone. 

I've read on a lot of websites that when a bitch enters the estrus phase of her cycle, the discharge often turns from red to a straw or pale yellow color. Maybe I should have been a bit more descriptive about what I'm seeing. It's not a thick yellow discharge that would suggest an infection. It's pretty thin and appears very faintly yellow where it's dried on the white towel she sleeps on. She keeps herself pretty clean and the only way I can check what's going on is to inspect the towel in her crate in the morning. 

Normally I wouldn't go away while Cali was in heat but I'm kind of between a rock and a hard place. My daughter, who had a baby two weeks ago, has a bad case of bronchitis and has been ordered to take it very easy for the next few weeks. Her husband has to go back to work on the 22nd, so I'm going to stay for a week to help her out.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is possible for a bitch to get pregnant after 21 days, but it is not the "norm". I would choose a kennels that understands the risks, and does not need telling that running with entire males, being left unattended in a roofless enclosure, etc, etc are no-nos! There are tests that will pinpoint ovulation, ranging from test pads to progesterone testing, which could give you peace of mind - try googling them for more info.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree with fjm, on ovulation tests...readily available, even your vet could probably secure one, or have it handy. On the other hand, I would not trust ANYone else, ever, to make sure my bitch did NOT get bred... okay, Maybe my vet, who is also a breeder would understand fully, the necessary precautions.. but it is ultimately my responsibility. IMHO, If you want a job done right, you gotta do it yourself.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

roulette said:


> On the other hand, I would not trust ANYone else, ever, to make sure my bitch did NOT get bred... .. but it is ultimately my responsibility.  IMHO, If you want a job done right, you gotta do it yourself.


You are absolutely right and in a perfect world, that is what would be happening here. I don't really want to saddle anyone else with the responsibility, but life doesn't always unfold the way you expect it to and my daughter needs my help. Not helping her is not an option. I can't change either situation so I've got to deal with it as best I can.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

caroline, sorry if I came across harsh..didn't mean to. Hopefully, she will go out of heat before your crisis intervention. If not..I would want her totally under lock and key and lid..no intact males for several fences thick..they are just that hard to stop. And..if she's anything like my girls, she will be trying equally hard to entice them. Best of luck..as my husband reminds me.."there is ALWAYS a solution."


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

roulette said:


> caroline, sorry if I came across harsh..didn't mean to.


No offence taken.  I was expecting a reply along these lines when I posted my original question. LOL It's the kind of thing I would have definitely thought if I'd been answering a similar question from someone else. Realizing that this is the internet and that you don't know me, I was trying to get across that I wasn't taking lightly having to leave a potentially fertile bitch boarded but that I felt I had no choice.

I suspect Cali will be okay, even if she hasn't finished her heat. My petsitter has 20 years' experience and has boarded bitches in heat before. Her current clientele doesn't include any intact males. The dogs are in her house or in a secure yard outside. 

She lives just down the street from me so I'm aware of the neighbourhood environment. Cali has been in heat for 12 days now and I have not seen one dog anywhere near my house, in fact, I've never, ever seen a loose dog in this neighbourhood. There are a couple of intact males but their owners must have them very well-contained because none of them has showed up here. I realize that I can't be complacent though. I will definitely impress upon the petsitter that there is a possibility Cali could still be in heat while I'm away. 

I have very limited experience with intact females but I made the decision to let Cali go through at least one heat because of all the latest research on the health benefits of spaying a dog after sexual maturity. I didn't foresee any problems.....I'm home all day and can watch her like a hawk. What's that expression "Life is what happens when you're making other plans"? 

To get back to my original question, LOL, it sounds like there are no signs, with regard to discharge, color or amount, that will indicate the fertile period has passed?


----------

